# Skyrim fehlercode 51



## deacaflisch (11. Juli 2012)

hallo ich bin neu hier und ich woolte fragen ob mir jemand beim fehlercode 51 helfen kann?
und ob sky rim auf meiner grafikkarte spielbar ist
ich habe : nvidia geforce gt 630 m 1 gb 
ich wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## svd (11. Juli 2012)

Also, mit reduzierter Auflösung und Details scheint die GT630M damit zurechtzukommen.

Einige erste Schritte, um den Fehler 51 zu beseitigen (hoffentlich), findest du hier.

Sonst versuch auch, deine Grafikkartentreiber zu aktualisieren.


----------



## deacaflisch (12. Juli 2012)

danke doch ich hab das schon ausprobiert 
und NVidia empfiehlt mir den 301.24 treiber doch wenn ich den downloade steht ``keine kompatible grafikkarte gefunden O.o
und bei dem youtube video steht dass er NVidia geforce gt 630m 2gb verwendet
geht es auch mit einem gigabyte?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2012)

Also, wenn Du keine besonderen Mods installiert hast, reichen grundsätzlich auch 1GB-GrafikRAM aus. 

Hast Du mal bei nvidia.de hier NVIDIA Treiber Download  bei Produktyp "Ge Force 600*M *Series" ausgewählt?


----------



## deacaflisch (15. August 2012)

sorry aber was sind mods ?
und wie gut ist meine grafik karte im vergleich zu ati radeon oder ander NVIDIA 
 danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2012)

Mods sind von "Fans" selbst erstellte Downloads für das Spiel, die Neuerungen bringen - zB bessere Grafik, neue Texturen, neue Waffendesigns usw usw.  - da müsstest Du selber wissen, ob Du so was installiert hast, das geht nicht "aus versehen" 

Die 630m ist vlt mit einer Desktop-PC-Karte wie der AMD 6670 oder Nvidia GT 640 vergleichbar, also ner PC-Karte für 50€ - nichts wirklich dolles.


----------

